# 700X23-25 Tubes In A 700X28 Tire



## JimOfOakCreek (Dec 6, 2009)

I have some 700 inner tubes on hand that are sized 23-25. I just bought two 700X28 tires. Can I use those 23-25 tubes with the slightly larger 28 tires? This forum is a great biking resource...thanks!


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

It isn't a problem at all unless the tubes are the funky non-butyl ones that don't stretch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep, no problem, you can run them in quite a bit larger tires than that.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

JimOfOakCreek said:


> I have some 700 inner tubes on hand that are sized 23-25. I just bought two 700X28 tires. Can I use those 23-25 tubes with the slightly larger 28 tires? This forum is a great biking resource...thanks!


Welcome to RBR.
No problem whatsoever using the Tube and Tire combination you mention.

John


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

You should have no problems with them.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If you use them, your head will catch on fire.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

As said above, no problem. I use 23-25's because the 28's I'm running (Continental Contact) are a little narrow for the wider tube (IME).

Bob


----------



## dan32888 (Nov 24, 2009)

The 23-25 tube is lighter than the larger size ( I am sure you already figured that out) and it is slightly more prone to flats (very slightly). I would never run anything larger than a 23-25.

A question to Fai Mao... What are these non-butyl tubes made of? I've never heard of any like this.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Maybe he was referring to latex tubes which while they will expand, might not be the best idea since the latex tubes are pretty thin to begin with thus inflating a 700x18-23c latex tube to fill a 28c tire will result in the tube being stretched even thinner.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> If you use them, your head will catch on fire.


+1 
I've seen it happen.


----------

